# Batch-Datei um Bilder vom iPhone zu kopieren



## Tony-S (10. August 2011)

Hallo Forum ich brauche eine kleine Batch-Datei um meine Bilder vom iPhone zu sichern und ich hänge zur Zeit an den Pfadangaben.

Die CLSID für den Pfad Computer hab ich von dieser Seite, da man ja direkt Computer nicht schreiben kann.
CLSID Nummern der wichtigsten Funktionen

Mein Code meiner Batch ist folgender:

@echo off
xcopy "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D\iPhone\Internal Storage\DCIM\800AAAAA" "C:\Users\Tony-S\Desktop\Ziel" /D /E /Y /I
pause

normalerweise geht das so und es werden ja auch nur neue Dateien kopiert aber hier haut das nicht hin denn "Datei 800AAAAA konnte nicht gefunden werden".

Weiß jemand Rat?

Edit: mein OS is Win 7 :B


----------



## TheEngine01 (10. August 2011)

Moin,

also ich kenn mich mit IPhone net aus.. hab aber mal QBasic / Basic programmiert..

So wie es aussieht, sucht er eine Datei namens "800AAAAA". Diese hat jedoch in deiner Codezeile keine Endung wie z.B. "800AAAAA.jpeg".. Ich denke Du willst alle Dateien (Bilder) aus dem Ordner "800AAAAA" kopieren... dann hieße es: 

@echo off
xcopy "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D\iPhone\Internal Storage\DCIM\800AAAAA\*.*" "C:\Users\Tony-S\Desktop\Ziel" /D /E /Y /I
pause

MfG


----------



## Tony-S (10. August 2011)

Das klang zu nächst plausibel aber die Fehlermeldung bleibt gleich, nur eben mit "*:*".

Wie gesagt, normalerweise nimmt es ja alle Dateien im Ordner selbst wenn man das so aufbaut:
"xcopy "C:\Users\Tony-S\Desktop\Quelle" "C:\Users\Tony-S\Desktop\Ziel" /D /E /Y /I"

Danke trotzdem, vllt finden wir ja trotzdem noch eine Lösung.


----------



## bbcsb (10. August 2011)

Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher, aber hat das iPhone nicht auch eine CLSID und kann nur darüber angesprochen werden?


----------



## Tony-S (10. August 2011)

Hm gut möglich .. aber dazu finde ich nichts. Im Prinzip - als solches wird es ja auch erkannt, ist es eine normale Digitalkamera, manno ich will doch nur automatisiert meine Bilder sichern  !


----------



## Tony-S (22. September 2011)

Phone Disk kann ich übrigens empfehlen, kostet zwar unter Umständen was aber es funktioniert gut und macht aus dem iPhone einen normalen Massenspeicher.


----------

